# Photos of trimming/grooming stands/stocks?



## GlacierRidge (Apr 5, 2009)

As what happens to many, we are now at the point we have more minis than big horses here. I was told it would probably happen...and didn't believe it....and it did! (5 minis, 2 big horses)






And I don't plan on scaling down on minis either!

My husband does the trimming on the minis, as have I done some rasping, and we all know how backbreaking it can be! My husband has asked me to look into information on building a sort of "raised stock" for our minis. I know I have seen photos here in the past, and was hoping I could ask people to share some photos of what they have. We don't want to buy anything, we would prefer to build it, my husband is in construction, and we have a lot of materials laying around already, but I'd love to see what works well for you, what doesn't...I'd love to learn from you on what you think works and doesn't work. And for stocks, all we've seen are what the Amish used for trimming drafts, with no floor, and they tied the drafts' feet up as they did it. We're not looking to do anything like that....just a safe, raised stock for the horse to stand while we trim their feet.

I would LOVE to see your photos! We have larger minis....our smallest is 34", and our tallest is actually a 40" pony.

Thank you in advance!

Angie


----------



## Bess Kelly (Apr 5, 2009)

GlacierRidge said:


> As what happens to many, we are now at the point we have more minis than big horses here. I was told it would probably happen...and didn't believe it....and it did! (5 minis, 2 big horses)










We have a lot of GOOD, sometimes "REALLY??" info on this forum. Take heed.

Uhhh....you did read about the "just one more" problems? Right?????





I don't have what you mention but have considered it! A mechanics stool works nicely, wheels, a little tray to put tools onto, etc. I spend a lot of time on my knees, also, as most of my herd is 30" and under. I'm certain several on here will post pics of their stands. Enjoy.


----------



## GlacierRidge (Apr 6, 2009)

Nobody?

I tried searching through older posts, but one post, the photos had been deleted on the photo storage site (I PMed them) and another had a link to a metal one you could buy...great one, but we'd like to try to build a wood one if we could.

Thanks

Angie


----------



## cretahillsgal (Apr 6, 2009)

We recently built one. It is made of metal though as my husband is better at welding than he is at hammering nails. LOL

The only pic I have of it here at work is before it was painted. I painted it red and put rubber mats on the floor and added a ramp at the back. You could probably do something similar out of wood. What I would change is add another rail down lower on each side. And if you put a tie ring up high like I did in the front, be sure to make it tall enough that you won't hit your head on it.



I actually think it might be better to just have a couple of places on the front poles to tie to.


----------



## basshorse (Apr 6, 2009)

This is a picture of the ramp my hubby



built for me and for my very tall farrier. The farrier was getting so many mini clients, he was asking mini people to provide a ramp of some kind to save his back. It is made out of wood with heavy rubber mats with little knobbies for traction. It works great...farrier and horse are happy!





After we built this, I asked a friend what she had come up with...she said her husband used a bale of hay and some plywood next to their haystack. The mini stood on the hay bale and nibbled on the stack as the farrier worked. LOL



Much less labor intensive and cheaper for her!


----------



## GlacierRidge (Apr 6, 2009)

Julie,

That's GREAT! Wish we had a welder! I appreciate your ideas, too, on what you would have done differently, as we can still use those ideas with a wood one!

And I LOOOOVE that ramp! Wow!! I absolutely LOVE it!!!!! And love the mini behind it too!

Thank you for posting those photos of your designs!

Angie


----------



## susanne (Apr 6, 2009)

This may be one that you saw -- I had to add this link partly because I LOVE the name of this farm -- Half butt Acres!

http://www.minidonks.com/Stocks.html

I'll bet that between Creta Hills, Bass Horse, and this one your husband will be able to build something great...I think the hay/straw bale is a great idea for getting them up off of the ground -- but I'd want to be certain they stayed up there.

Another thought (just my inventor side coming out)

Could you build a stock that fit in the back of a pickup truck, standing the horse sideways at the back of the bed? You could only work on one side at a time, but the height would be right and you could weld a frame that dropped into the sides of the pickup bed. The side toward the cab could be stationary while the "tailgate" side could close once the horse is in place...

(I just come up with the wild ideas...I leave the practical side to others!)


----------



## GlacierRidge (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for that link! Whatta name!! I love that too! And some of our minis are donkeys....so gotta love them!

Angie


----------



## Tremor (Jan 19, 2014)

I had to bump this up. I know that its OLD OLD OLD, but my dad has been nagging me about something like this for awhile. I trim my horses hooves myself and I am pretty tall and it is already doing wonders to me. Lol

I finally agreed with him and we're working on a plan and I was wondering if anybody had any other examples or tips?

I am planning on being a farrier and this would be great if I had mini customers or goats in the future!


----------



## Tremor (Jan 19, 2014)

basshorse said:


> This is a picture of the ramp my hubby style_emoticons/#EMO_DIR#/wub.gif built for me and for my very tall farrier. The farrier was getting so many mini clients, he was asking mini people to provide a ramp of some kind to save his back. It is made out of wood with heavy rubber mats with little knobbies for traction. It works great...farrier and horse are happy! style_emoticons/#EMO_DIR#/thumbup.gif
> 
> After we built this, I asked a friend what she had come up with...she said her husband used a bale of hay and some plywood next to their haystack. The mini stood on the hay bale and nibbled on the stack as the farrier worked. LOL style_emoticons/#EMO_DIR#/laugh.gif Much less labor intensive and cheaper for her!


We really like this plan and we're thinking about having stocks of some sort to tie them into since I often times work alone, in my own sparse free time.


----------



## MiniDelights (Aug 6, 2022)

cretahillsgal said:


> We recently built one. It is made of metal though as my husband is better at welding than he is at hammering nails. LOL
> 
> The only pic I have of it here at work is before it was painted. I painted it red and put rubber mats on the floor and added a ramp at the back. You could probably do something similar out of wood. What I would change is add another rail down lower on each side. And if you put a tie ring up high like I did in the front, be sure to make it tall enough that you won't hit your head on it.
> 
> ...


Your picture of the raised grooming stand has been deleted. Can you send one to me? Or try to attach one again. Please?


----------



## MiniDelights (Aug 6, 2022)

basshorse said:


> This is a picture of the ramp my hubby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you please put up your picture again?


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 7, 2022)

MiniDelights said:


> Can you please put up your picture again?


I was curious about this also. I googled horse grooming platforms and a thread from Pinterest popped up and it has a link to minihorsetalk.com. Maybe this is a pic that you are asking about. The Pinterest thread is titled "Photos of trimming/grooming stands/ stocks?" dated January 30th 2017. Take a look


----------

